# I can't even... Fogatti Switchblade



## Frank Zef (27/3/15)

This popped up in my Pinterest feed.






After a bit of Googling, I found the manufacturer.
http://foggatti.com/products-and-services/atomisers/switchblade/

Dunno if I'll ever use it but it sure is interesting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (27/3/15)

sick as ....

thats looks interesting to build.


----------



## stevie g (27/3/15)

far too much overboard for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (27/3/15)

looks cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (27/3/15)

that thing looks dangerous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/3/15)

Very interesting but it looks like it could seriously limit the amount of wick that you can use?


----------



## Riddle (27/3/15)

It's a blender!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (27/3/15)

transformer


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/3/15)

It's a Chopper!!


----------



## Renesh (27/3/15)

It's R2000 (give or take).... For a dripper.....
Yeah......


----------

